
Statement from the Lancet in Response to President Donald Trump - keithnz
https://twitter.com/TheLancet/status/1262721061361254401/photo/1
======
downerending
It'd be interesting to know what the December date referred to, if not to a
Lancet article.

------
cafard
Love the second response.

